# Planning to move to NY next year with business purposes



## limeko (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey all!

My first post here, so a little introduction is appropriate;

I'm Linda, 26 y/o, original from The Netherlands, now living in Indonesia (already 2,5 years) and my bf and me are planning to move to NY around May 2010. It is all we can think about right now  Yay!

So, we know it is quite a hassle to get all the right papers done (oh my... what an amount of confusing info is out there). What we actually want is to explore the market a bit (for lets say 6-12 months) and then set up a business. So we are NOT looking for a job / sponsor etc. 

Now I'm wondering, what is the best thing to do? First go on a Visitor Visa? Do we need to go out of the US if we can get a Business Visa? Is it expensive to set up a business (paper wise)?

Also, we're taking our dogs with us, is it possible to bring them in with a Visitor Visa?

Looking forward for your reply and thanks for your time!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

limeko said:


> Hey all!
> 
> My first post here, so a little introduction is appropriate;
> 
> ...


As you can use the VW its unlikely you will get a B1/2
that gives you 90 days .. thats it 


You need to rethink your whole plan 
Forget the dog~ no chance on a VW


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

limeko said:


> Is it expensive to set up a business (paper wise)?


Your dreams and what's available just don't match up. A suitable visa, provided you qualify, will require capital of $250k and up.



limeko said:


> Also, we're taking our dogs with us, is it possible to bring them in with a Visitor Visa?


Probably the surest way to ensure you are refused entry and red-flagged forever.


----------



## limeko (Aug 4, 2009)

Hm...thanks but no thanks for your replies, it's not something I can work with right?

Honestly, we are truly planning to set up a business and money is not that big of deal, but 250k for visas or to set up a whole business or what?? I've read some other things. 

And we're taking the dogs, so what papers do I NEED then? I don't want your negative opinions, just facts please. 

so one; setting up a business, two; taking the dogs, what to do? 

Peace out


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

limeko said:


> money is not that big of deal, but 250k for visas or to set up a whole business or what?? I've read some other things.


Go with what you read ..... must be far easier ..good luck


----------



## limeko (Aug 4, 2009)

Great forum you guys got here... with such lovely people...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

limeko said:


> Great forum you guys got here... with such lovely people...


There are plenty more forums .... see if you can find the answer 
that suits your plan on a different one ...do let us know


----------



## limeko (Aug 4, 2009)

Great idea Davis, I truly feel sorry for your negative attitude in life, it will get you very far I guess... 

Maybe it is a good idea for you to seek another forum... ? One where you can get some help?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

limeko said:


> Hm...thanks but no thanks for your replies, it's not something I can work with right?
> 
> Honestly, we are truly planning to set up a business and money is not that big of deal, but 250k for visas or to set up a whole business or what?? I've read some other things.
> 
> ...


The opinions are obviously not what you want to hear. Unfortunately, they're pretty accurate. But it's your own funeral, not mine.

The $250k would be the money it would take for an E2 visa. At the very, very least, you would need to invest $150k in the business, possibly more depending on the business plan. The rest you'll need to live on until you start making some money. The investment money will have to be upfront and placed in escrow before you are issued with the visa. Have you actually got this sort of money available?

If there are two of you unmarried, you can probably increase the required investment by 25% or more.

If you're doing it, find a US immigration attorney with proven experience of E2 visas from the Consulate where you are resident. You're lucky you don't have to go through London 

Do tell us what "other things' you have read.


----------



## limeko (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Fatbrit, this is the info I'm looking for. I know it's not gonna be easy but I want to know all the options. Currently I'm living in Indonesia where we have some businesses, so I have some money available, we might sell parts of it...

I've just found some info on a L1 visa but I haven't read it all, is this a visa that allow you to run a daughter company in the US? That also might be an option, no? 

Also, there is an investor green card option I've read that requires quite some money, does this have to be from 1 person or can this be from a group of investors?

Again thanks a lot!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

limeko said:


> Thanks Fatbrit, this is the info I'm looking for. I know it's not gonna be easy but I want to know all the options. Currently I'm living in Indonesia where we have some businesses, so I have some money available, we might sell parts of it...
> 
> I've just found some info on a L1 visa but I haven't read it all, is this a visa that allow you to run a daughter company in the US? That also might be an option, no?
> 
> ...


If you've already got a business and it can keep running without your constant presence, the L1 is a great bet. You could probably manage that with as little as $100k down. But the home-country business needs to be a real business with history, turnover, company structure, etc. Be much easier if you were married, too.

The EB5 investment ones are $1m down or (about to end unless extended in October) $0.5M down. You can budget very steep legal fees, too. If you haven't married, you'd need to make two separate application, costing twice as much. If married, you can both be on the same ticket for the single investment.


----------



## limeko (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds that L1 might be an option, company here is existing alright, for over 2 years. And I hope/guess it can do a while without us being here...

Do you know the requirements of the existing business? Like minimum turnover or minimum amount of employees or whatsoever? 

And why would it be easier if we were married? I wouldn't mind doing that first  but it was not in the planning hehe


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

limeko said:


> Sounds that L1 might be an option, company here is existing alright, for over 2 years. And I hope/guess it can do a while without us being here...
> 
> Do you know the requirements of the existing business? Like minimum turnover or minimum amount of employees or whatsoever?
> 
> And why would it be easier if we were married? I wouldn't mind doing that first  but it was not in the planning hehe


L1 intra-company transfer is not really a DIY job -- get an evaluation of an attorney as to whether your business is substantial enough. You need to find an attorney who had experience of processing them at the US consulate where you are resident.

Getting married will reduce your issues all round. For the L1, the other can tag along as the spouse and will have permission to live here and (on application) work for anyone.


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

limeko said:


> And we're taking the dogs, so what papers do I NEED then? I don't want your negative opinions, just facts please.


Here's a fact:
1. When you enter any country, the immigration / border officer needs to determine your INTENTIONS and PURPOSE of your trip.

2. Your intentions / purpose MUST match and correspond with the visa that you are arriving on. Dual intent is the term they use when you arrive with one type of visa but you seem to have other intentions. They usually deport you.

3. You are not going to be arriving with a permanent visa - you are going to land on a tourist visa. If you have your dogs with you that would be a "red flag" that you have PERMANENT residency intentions.

I've read some of the other comments to your questions, and the advice has actually been spot-on. They aren't being negative (honestly). 

All I am saying is that you need to be very careful. It takes a huge amount of cash to (legally) open a business in order to secure the correct visa.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## expatconnector (May 3, 2009)

*Your move to NYC*

I think you've got some answers to the Visa question, so let me get to your pets! If you're not already familiar with them, I've come across a great company called Pet Relocation (Pet Transport - Dog Transportation, Shipping Pets | Pet Relocation) and they probably have all the information you need, or can answer your questions. They are super friendly as well.

You definitely want to work with a lawyer familiar with US business to answer your business questions, and visa questions - I don't know the nature of your business, but there is so much bureacracy, tax/business set-up/rules you have to know and follow, it is well worth the investment to work with someone that can help you navigate that.

- Heather


----------

